# shirt pricing



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Not sure if this should have gone under screen printing pricing, or plastisol transfers. I just finished a 60 shirt order that had three different color shirts mixed in with t-shirts, tanks, youth shirts and even an infant tee. All had the same one color plastisol transfer, which is a left chest design. To uncomplicate things I gave one price across the board but increased the price for the 2X and 3X shirts. In the end I came up with $207.00 in profit before figuring my time and other expenses. I work out of my house as a second job. Is $3.45 a shirt too much? I know profit is not bad, but pricing is probably the most difficult thing for me. I seem to get every job I quote so maybe that tells me I'm not charging enough. Problem is, I have a big company down the street advertising they do one color shirts for $4.95 with same day or next day delivery. Anyway, I'll sit down and wait for the response.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

$3.45 X 60 = $207. Did you pay for the transfers? Does the $3.45 include the cost of the shirts? Electricity, etc., is part of your overhead. If your expenses include the price of transfers, shirts, electricity, etc., then you are definitely going in the hole. Forget the big shop and price your shirts so that you are sure you are making a profit. Otherwise, it's charity.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Just off the top of my head I'd probably be about double your price and I don't consider myself expensive. You're not making any money at $3.45. The special down the street will be for 100 white shirts, maybe color but no mixing and matching styles, with one stock color. Call them up and quote your job with mix and matched styles and multiple colors and it won't be $4.95.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

For 60 shirts I would be at $5.75 for white.

Colored shirts add $1.50 depending on that weeks pricing

2X & 3X add $1.50

$3.75 is way to cheap.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldnt price it under $5.00ea for 60 mixed pieces.


----------

